# Cant believe how the difference a year makes.



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Been looking through old photos and cant believe how much this girl has come along.
Luna aged 5 weeks







5weeks







5 weeks







About 5 months







Luna now 1 year.








STUNNER.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tylow said:


> Gorgeous :001_wub:


Arrh thankyou tylow


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

What a pretty young lady :001_tt1:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> What a pretty young lady :001_tt1:


Thanx SC shes at breeding age now so really looking forward to her 1st litter ooh the waiting is killing me.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Luna is truly stunning, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She has grown from a real cutie-pie into a truly beautiful young lady :001_wub:
Good luck with the breeding :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx again all


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG she is stunning! cant wait to see some kittens


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

thankyou vet 2 b


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow what a chunky cutie!! :001_tt1: Is she tortie point? What age can you tell what colour their points will be? 

Gracie is now growing nicely - she's definitely got bigger in the past month - noticed it just this week


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Wow what a chunky cutie!! :001_tt1: Is she tortie point? What age can you tell what colour their points will be?
> 
> Gracie is now growing nicely - she's definitely got bigger in the past month - noticed it just this week


It helps if you know what colours your expecting but usually by 5 weeks you will know for sure what they are 

Luna is a lilac tortie bi colourpoint but she is mismarked.

Glad to here gracie is coming on she is obviously content and getting what she needs.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> It helps if you know what colours your expecting but usually by 5 weeks you will know for sure what they are
> 
> Luna is a lilac tortie bi colourpoint but she is mismarked.
> 
> Glad to here gracie is coming on she is obviously content and getting what she needs.


Yes, Gracie is also a lot more confident now, and she and the others run around the house every evening playing and making little happy trills - the sound of a truly happy cat!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Yes, Gracie is also a lot more confident now, and she and the others run around the house every evening playing and making little happy trills - the sound of a truly happy cat!


its nice to hear she has overcome the cruel treatment she suffered.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> its nice to hear she has overcome the cruel treatment she suffered.


Yes, she is certainly doing well, and for the past 3 nights she has chosen to stay in the living room with the others when I put out their supper 

Up until now, she has always preferred to sleep in my bedroom with me, apart from the odd night here and there when she has chosen to be with the others, but she was more shy then, and she usually opted to be in my bedroom the next night, up until now!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Yes, she is certainly doing well, and for the past 3 nights she has chosen to stay in the living room with the others when I put out their supper
> 
> Up until now, she has always preferred to sleep in my bedroom with me, apart from the odd night here and there when she has chosen to be with the others, but she was more shy then, and she usually opted to be in my bedroom the next night, up until now!


Well thats fab she must feel very content..ment to be!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

She is stunning:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
Nowt wrong with being mismarked

Lynn were you talking about Luna breeding or WLB or both?     

Can't wait to see kittens and babbers


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> She is stunning:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> Nowt wrong with being mismarked
> 
> Lynn were you talking about Luna breeding or WLB or both?
> ...


Hey jo how are you? Good memory you have he he.

No nothing wrong with being mismarked especially if she gets paired up with billy boy hes perfectly marked bi cp so that should up the odds of getting something quiet special from them  cant wait for that mating jo infact the wait is killing me.

Iv got lights and heating on 24/7 to try bring her in sooner as shes now ready in age ..just need that call..grrr im too impatient lol.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Hey jo how are you? Good memory you have he he.
> 
> No nothing wrong with being mismarked especially if she gets paired up with billy boy hes perfectly marked bi cp so that should up the odds of getting something quiet special from them  cant wait for that mating jo infact the wait is killing me.
> 
> Iv got lights and heating on 24/7 to try bring her in sooner as shes now ready in age ..just need that call..grrr im too impatient lol.


Arrrrrgh wouldn't like your electric bill

I'm full of cold that might explain why I was so arsey on Sunday.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Arrrrrgh wouldn't like your electric bill
> 
> I'm full of cold that might explain why I was so arsey on Sunday.


Awwww bless you hopefully you will get it out your system before xmas,as said before dont worry bout that you are someone i enjoy talking with..

Iknow how you feel though with the cold the kids have given me a good one so at the min the house work has gone t*ts up  and OH has phoned me up to tell me hes not home tonight as he has to go on faults..sods law that.

You all ready for crimbo then,sorry cant remember how old your kiddies are but are they looking forward to it?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Nope nothing wrapped, think they are all bought DD finished school today she's 15, DS finishes tomorrow he's 5 Hubby finished work today he's not back until 2nd Jan.

Got the most important part done though, booze and chocolates, my diabetic review is on the 27th so no doubt going to get my wrists slapped.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Nope nothing wrapped, think they are all bought DD finished school today she's 15, DS finishes tomorrow he's 5 Hubby finished work today he's not back until 2nd Jan.
> 
> Got the most important part done though, booze and chocolates, my diabetic review is on the 27th so no doubt going to get my wrists slapped.


lol just noticed ur tortie there stunning i love tortie points.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Do you mean this little Diva?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Do you mean this little Diva?


:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_wub:yes yes gorgeous bi point too thought not sure if you call it that in raggies.


----------

